# British running music



## H2OSX (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey, does neone know what that song is in all those old british comedy films that they play when they are running around?  Thnks a bunch


----------



## iPenguin (Apr 2, 2005)

I think what you want is the theme song from the Benny Hill show. I think the songs  name is "Yakety Sax," but I don't know for sure.


----------



## H2OSX (Apr 3, 2005)

THnks a bunch! its perfecto  thnks again


----------

